# 1995 Grumman 1648 Jon



## dlmallory (Mar 2, 2014)

New to the forum. I have been looking around here for some time now and i must say there are a lot of people out there with good ideas and I recently just purchased a 1995 Grumman 16 ft jon boat and it has a 1985 Evinrude 40 hp tiller.I am working on my plans on building the boat but still throwing ideas around in my head. Guess I still have some time with all this snow that we keep getting here in New Jersey. Trying to keep it simple but include everything I want in it. I am always up fro new ideas and suggestions. 

Also thinking about a possibly live well but not sure.

Any thoughts on a small swim platform for getting in and out of the back of the boat?

Dylan


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 4, 2014)

This will be my design. Gonna hold off on the live well as I have seen it can become very complicated nor do I have the time to put into that.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

That tub you have in your boat pictures would make a good temporary live well. You can fabricate a top for it, get a bilge pump with a long hose to fill it with water. Just hang the pump over the side of the boat. Use the same pump to pump the water out.


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 6, 2014)

That would be a good use for that tub and I will probably go about doing it that way. I do have the lid so I dont have to fabricate one. Lucky me. Originally I was looking for something more permanent with thru hull fittings and multiple pumps to recirculate new water all the time. Something like this but I decided against that.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I got a battery powered aerator to hang over the side of mine. By doing the tub like that, you can remove it when you don't need it. This is what I do. It's a lot cheaper too!  That's a nice looking boat you have too!


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 7, 2014)

Spent the evening rebuilding the water pump on a 1985 evinrude 40 hp along with changing the lower unit oil and replacing spark plugs. Probably gonna redo the carbs while I am at it. Does anyone know where I can get a wire diagram for this engine?


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 10, 2014)

Been too busy working to much. Was able to get the some of the floor supports using aluminum angle riveted in today. Gonna try and finish them up tomorrow and get plywood and test fit it. 

Also rewired trailer lights the other day. Everything works with the lights except the brakes. When I apply the brakes in my truck the trailer lights go out. I am pretty sure its the ground connection because the trailer is galvanized.


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 12, 2014)

Was able to put the pop up tent up today in the rain and work under it and stay dry. Cant wait for spring to be here. Cut the floor out and test fitted it along with a couple pieces in the stern of the boat. 

Hopefully the weather will get better so I can work on mocking out aluminum angle for the storage in the bow of the boat.

Debating if I install permanent navigation lights or if I get clamp on lights. Any options ?


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 13, 2014)

Good looking boat man! =D> =D> =D> 

About the lights, it depends if you boat after dark. I put permanent lights on my rig, but have yet to use them in 3+ years.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Your flooring is looking good! I have permanent lights on my boats, I know I'd forget to check the batteries and they would corrode on me on the other type.LOL


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 18, 2014)

Worked all weekend long so didnt have much time to get anything done over the weekend. However yesterday I was able to temporally mock up the aluminum angle for the storage area I am building in the front of the boat. All I have left to do is build a small floor for the battery and either attach a battery box or build one out of the angle I have left. 

Next step is to cut into the aluminum in the bow of the boat to create storage for the anchor.


----------



## mattfishinmanvan (Mar 19, 2014)

We have been getting CRUSHED this year. I just started working on my project finally last weekend. Got a free bow mount and A LOT of blue carpet, haha. 

Hopefully you are up in North Jersey so you can use that motor to the fullest. All the good lakes around me are electric only.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 19, 2014)

I like the PVC skeleton supporting the cover.


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 19, 2014)

Im in central jersey but close to the shore. I like to travel up to the Adirondacks and there are plenty of lakes up there. 

The pvc skeleton I actually got with the boat from the guy I bought it from. Its very help full but can also be a PITA because if the fittings arent tight it will fall apart very easily. 


Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to cut the front desk floor. I see a lot of people use cardboard to make a temp let out of. Probably a good idea!


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 19, 2014)

Adirondacks? From Central Jersey - that's a haul. You're passing a ton of great lakes in western CT and eastern NY long before you get all the way up there.


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 19, 2014)

When I go away I mean GO AWAY lmao. Up there I have no cell service and nobody to bother me. Just me, the lakes and the outdoors oh and dont forget the bear. And yes I do go to plenty of other areas but prefer up there.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 19, 2014)

We have bear here in CT...though we have cell coverage too - that one's hard to hide from (apart from turning the phone off). If you've never been to Candlewood Lake (just over the NY/CT line north of I-84) you're missing out. It was rated a top 20 bass lake in the country by Bassmasters...you should see 3 and 4lb smallmouth if you know what you're doing - for tourneys on the lake you can't realistically hope to win with less than 18lbs...not too bad for a northern lake.


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 21, 2014)

Yesterday was a very productive day. I was able to cut the plywood for the back seat covers and once I seal them I will be able to carpet each piece. I used 1/2 in plywood and that was fine for the back and for the floor because there are enough supports under the plywood. I went with 1/2 in for those locations to save weight. 

In cutting the front deck out when I went to stand on the plywood I could hear it cracking under my weight especially where the the 3 storage areas that I had boxed out. I am going to go with 3/4 in plywood on the front desk for more stability. 

I also was able to place the 2 middle seats that I had built in place. I didnt finish carpeting the side panels for the seat boxes until late last night so I dont have a complete picture. 

Also I decided to go with battery operated lights. I dont do much night time boating and when I do these lights are ridiculously bright.

Next step is to attach the side panels for the seats, get 3/4 in plywood and 3/8 in plywood for the side panels to make everything look clean. Also I have to move the rollers on the trailer outwards due to that when anyone gets in or out of the boat the boats leans very dramatically because the rollers are both too close to the middle of the boat.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 21, 2014)

Really coming together now!!! I'm jealous - I can't be working on mine till Sunday


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 23, 2014)

Got the motor running today but still had some problems. I connect the brand new battery to the motor and when I engage the start button you can clearly hear the solenoid engage but it does not start the starter motor. I bypassed the solenoid by jumping the starter motor. The engine fired and ran for a little while before shutting down. I found that the connection between the fuel line to the engine is allowing air to be sucked in. 

Also the motor only ran for about 2 minutes but no water was shot out thru the nipple on the engine. Not sure what the problem is here. 

Next order of parts will be
Soleniod
Fuel line plus connectors


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 23, 2014)

not a bad idea to order a replacement impeller while you're at it


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 24, 2014)

Before even I had attempted to start the motor I change the lower gear oil, the spark plugs and the complete water pump housing, gaskets and impeller.


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 24, 2014)

I was able to get the front deck cut out and the hatches too. Only thing left for the front deck is to attach the handle and the hinges. Also a floor for the battery .

I tried making a side panel to make everything look clean and I am not exactly sure what I think about it. Any opinions on it?

Transom saver bar. I need one that is atleast 49 in. Any idea where I can get one that long? A majority of the ones I see dont extend past 46 in.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking great. Keep up the work and the pics on it.


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 27, 2014)

Got the solenoid in the mail yesterday but wasnt in a rush to do anything with it as it was 33F outside and blowing 30 mph winds. Hopefully the rain will hold off and I can do it this weekend. 

This weather just sucks!!!


----------



## typed by ben (Mar 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346489#p346489 said:


> dlmallory » Today, 07:20[/url]"]
> 
> This weather just sucks!!!


got that right!


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 29, 2014)

Was able to install the solenoid yesterday and she was a little hard starting and I just injected some gas right into the cylinder but once she started she ran like a champ. Shifted gears fine, idled and picked up throttle fine and also charged the battery when I was not at idle. My only issue is that to shut the engine off I had to use the kill switch. The off button is not working. 

Will upload pictures later. 

Next step it to find 2 or 3 days of nice weather to seal all of the plywood so it can be carpeted. Also looking into possibly getting the engine tuned up. 

Dmv told me that for the trailer I need a notorized bill of sale even though I have the previous registration?


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 29, 2014)

Here are two photos of the engine running.


----------



## dlmallory (Mar 31, 2014)

Well since it was nice enough to rain all weekend long I wasnt able to do much on the boat. However I did get the carpet I am going to use and I carpeted the seat boxes for the boat. I had already sealed these pieces of wood a while back. Hopefully tuesday I can seal the rest of the wood with Thompson water seal. 

List of things left to do
-finish wiring side marker lights on trailer
-seal all wood
- carpet everything
- re-install everything
-mount back two seat swivels
- mount bilge with thru hull fitting
-install tow hooks to transom.
- build battery floor
-box out front hatch
- install courtesy light
- install navigation lights. 

- register boat and trailer.


----------



## dlmallory (Apr 2, 2014)

Sealed all the plywood yesterday. I am considering still wrapping everything in a plastic coating to add an extra layer to prevent rotting. Any opinions? Wont be able to do much this weekend Hopefully next week I can start getting the boat vacuumed out from all the saw dust and install carpet. 

Not sure but I was told that in NJ to register a trailer you need the previous registration plus a notarized bill of sale?

The boat I am not worried about registering as I have the title and previous registration though it is from 1995.


----------



## Go Time (Apr 2, 2014)

I would think that the plastic would have a tendency to trap moisture against the wood. Which would obviously promote rot. Though a sheet of plastic between the carpet and plywood may prevent the carpet from holding moisture against the wood. Personally though I would stick with sealing and carpeting.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 2, 2014)

Usually with boat decking manufacturers bond a layer of fiberglass to the plywood rather than a sealing agent like Thompson's which has to be re-applied...dunno how well that will work for you now that the Thompson's been applied, though I can't think of a reason for it to be an issue. Marine fiberglass is pretty easy to work with - it's much thinner than automotive, you apply it with a roller so it's no where near as messy as if you'd needed a putty knife to spread it...just a thought.


----------



## dlmallory (Apr 7, 2014)

Havent had too much time to work on it or update my progress as I have been way to busy with other things. Last thursday however I was able to get some carpeting done on the floor, the front deck and a couple back deck pieces. Hopefully in the coming week I can get everything registered and be able to take it out for a ride.


----------



## dlmallory (Apr 9, 2014)

Yesterday I was able to install the switches to control the electric and the 12 v accessory plug. I ran the wires for the bilge but didnt have all the connections to finish that. There are only a couple things left I have to wire including finishing the bilge, and the fish finder. 

I still have to mount the tow hooks and thru hull fitting for the bilge. I need to find away to mount the Nav Lights and Cleats and also mount the swivels for the back seats. And Last but not least finish all the hatches.


----------



## ccm (Apr 9, 2014)

wow what can I say; great job on the carpeting. Looks better than some boats I've seen come new from the manufacturer. One quick question what brand/type of carpet did you use? I've been trying to decide this for quite some time now.


----------



## dlmallory (Apr 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348053#p348053 said:


> ccm » 09 Apr 2014, 10:16[/url]"]wow what can I say; great job on the carpeting. Looks better than some boats I've seen come new from the manufacturer. One quick question what brand/type of carpet did you use? I've been trying to decide this for quite some time now.




Thank you! 

I went with basic Indoor/Outdoor carpert. Nothing fancy or anything. I got the carpet from Homedepot.


----------



## dlmallory (Apr 14, 2014)

I was able to get a lot done over the weekend. Installed the back seats on swivels and finished 2 out of the 3 hatches on the front deck. I installed the fish finder and the transducer along with the thru hull fitting for the bilge. I am still waiting on the speed paddle for the fish finder. 

I figured out a way to hide the bright blue tubing on the side of the boat with carpeted side panels. And I also got the boat registered. Waiting on the 3m5200 to completely dry up and hopefully soon it will be out on the water.


----------



## dlmallory (Apr 17, 2014)

Was able to get a couple things done yesterday. 

Installed the new cable for the winch and drilled holes in the back of the boat for the tow hooks. Also got in the mail the new cover. Fits better than I thought it would. I was concerned it was gonna be too narrow as I have seats that sit up higher than the top of the boat. Just have to figure something out to hold it up in the middle so water doesnt sit on the cover. 

I boxed out part of the anchor hatch but still have to do some more on that and also cut the hinge for that hatch. 

Starting to run out of things to do.....


----------



## plugknocker (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice job you completed. I have a 1989 Grumman Renegade that I decided to update this winter. Same as you the weather here was a pain, extended my planned completion date by 30 days.
Like how you added the framing for the front deck, easy access to your switch panel, and dressed it out.
Checkout the site I created for the project I did.
The link is in my signature.

Enjoy the boat.


----------



## dlmallory (Apr 21, 2014)

Took the boat out for its maiden voyage yesterday. Everything worked great and it was alot better of a ride than I thought it would be. 

Only had one problem. When I would put the engine in drive everything worked fine. But when I would put the engine in reverse it would shift to reverse but didnt have any power to move the boat in reverse. 

After having it on the water I added the speed sensor for the fish finder. Curious to know how fast I was going as that little boat was moving!!!

Not much left to do. I have to finish boxing out the anchor compartment, trim one of the front hatches to make a better fit, and make a windshield to protect the fish finder from spray and finish up the side panels.


----------



## dlmallory (Apr 25, 2014)

Have had much time to work on it this past week but I Had the chance to look at the motor and run it today. Again forward works perfectly fine no problems there. When I put the motor in reverse the prop spins in reverse but not fast and it does not pick up speed when increasing the throttle. Also I notice today a vibration when applying a little more force in the shifter handle. Not sure what this means. Any help would be great


----------



## dlmallory (May 2, 2014)

Finally had some time to work on it. Solved the motor problem by removing the lower unit and adjusting the shift rod by one turn. Now reverse works. 

Finished up the front two side panels. and protected the edges in the anchor compartment with some aluminum angle. 

Only a couple things left to do. 

Paint the engine cover so its not half brown and half white. 
Trim one of the front hatches so it fits better. 
Install one more courtesy light.
Fix my fish finder. I went with a garmin echo and for some reason it will not provide me a depth or an image of what the bottom looks like in the water. I tried changing the settings even changing the frequency because this is a two frequency fish finder. I am not sure what is wrong with it because when I turned it on out of water and ran my steel toed boot under it about 3 feet away the boot showed up on the screen but nothing works right in the water. 

I contacted garmin today and they are replacing it free of charge. Hopefully that fixes the issue.


----------



## dlmallory (May 21, 2014)

Been busy working on it. Got a bow mounted Minn Kota Trolling motor 40lb of thrust for the front and it works great. It moves the boat around better than I thought it would. Ordered the bow seat and pedestal. Put guide posts on the back and brake lights on them. Replacing the old lights on the trailer with new low profile ones. Looking at putting a radio in the boat to listen to music too. 

Hopefully will have pictures to put up soon.


----------



## dlmallory (May 22, 2014)

Got the Lights all wired up yesterday and damn they are bright. Also picked up a deep cycle battery for the trolling motor. Plus i upgraded the tires from 4.8x12 to 5.3x12 and got a new trailer jack since the other one broke. 

Next thing I want to do is install a stereo and a ladder to get in and out of the back of the boat. Plus still waiting on the pedestal to arrive for the front seat.


----------



## dlmallory (Jun 2, 2014)

Just about done. I mounted the seat and pedestal on the front of the boat. Got to trolling motor all wired up and ready to use. Waiting on the stereo to come in tomorrow so I can install that. Then put two battery cables on the second battery and Im all done.... Well atleast for now until I wanna add something else to it. Like a bimini.


----------



## dlmallory (Jun 20, 2014)

Installed the stereo, The bimini, and still doing some fine tuning. Had to modify the fenders because the tires were slightly rubbing when I would hit a big bump.


----------



## dlmallory (Jan 7, 2015)

New Idea,

This summer Im going camping where the only way to and from the site and around the area is by boat, (Rain or Shine) 

Has anyone tried to put an enclosure on a jon boat? cant use a tarp I need to be able to see while Im driving.

Any ideas?


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 7, 2015)

You might get some ideas here.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=27544&hilit=enclosure


----------



## tablesaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Great job on the build! Love pictures. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 8, 2015)

Really nice job :beer:


----------



## dlmallory (Jul 8, 2015)

Considering painting the boat. Any suggestions?


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks great. Gives me a few ideas.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 8, 2015)

dlmallory said:


> Considering painting the boat. Any suggestions?


Yeah, don't...

Right now you don't have to worry about unsightly blemishes where you mar the paint, the aluminum is safe as is, paint isn't needed to protect it - so why invite a headache.


----------



## Androsyn (Nov 25, 2015)

Super nice build man. All of you guys have inspired me to attempt one as well. Thank you for posting.


----------



## dlmallory (Sep 29, 2017)

That time again. Looking at ideas on how I want to change up my boat. Well since I installed the floor 4 years ago, the boat has definitely been used a lot and finally after just getting back from camping a soft spot was found in the floor. I had previously sealed the 1/2in plywood with Thompson water seal and it lasted 4 years after. Cant ask for much better especially the beating its taken. I never did wrap it in plastic like I had previously considered but I think I may try that this time or I am considering using valspar urethane to coat the wood. 

Since pulling the floor out this will give me a opportunity to add some new compartments since I can never find enough space. re-route some wires and replace some foam insulation. I am looking for a recommendation on foam to be used. I have heard of people just using the foam board insulation from homedepot. Any suggestions?

Also considering converting from a tiller handle to remote controls and steering wheel. Any suggestions or recommendations? The engine is an evinrude 1985 40 Hp.


----------



## dlmallory (Oct 5, 2017)

Was able to pull the floor out. Forgot how many screws I had used to hold it in place haha. Definitely signs of a soft spot but overall looked very good. Rerouted some wires and installed a PVC runway across the center of the boat. 


This time I added some foam under the floor not only for buoyancy but this should also hemp hold up the floor. 


Seal the 1/2" plywood with Spar Urethane and carpeted it. 

Next step is to reinstall the side panels and the seats along with build a new floor for the batteries and fix the storage area where wires are located.


Just a thought and I haven't seen it done yet but a removable live well that fits in a storage compartment?


----------



## dlmallory (Oct 12, 2017)

Was finally able to get the seats back in along with getting the battery floor done. Reinstalled the batteries and made all the electrical look nice and neat. I started working on the extra compartment I wanted to add in the bow but the rain got me before I could remove the cut out and take a picture. Next step is to continue with boxing out the compartment and to better box out where the anchor compartment is located.


----------



## dlmallory (Oct 17, 2017)

Was able to get some more done finally. Been too busy working and trying to finish my new aluminum fishing rod rack for my surf poles. 

With the hole cut in the bow and Styrofoam removed. Next step is to box out the area. Im going to be storing life jackets in this compartment. Debating whether or not to carpet the inside of the compartment.


----------



## Drock (Oct 17, 2017)

That's a good looking boat and I like the layout for the seats.


----------



## dlmallory (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you Drock. 

I was able to get the new compartment boxout and decided to put carpet in it. Overall the wood was in very good condition. I cut the new hole for the compartment and put new carpet on the wood. Got the anchor compartment lid mounted and the new compartment lid mounted. Have to get new lids for the other two compartments as I cut the wood and used it for a battery floor. (haha oops thought the front deck would be in a shitty condition so originally just planned on getting an entire sheet of 3/4" ply.) 

Next step is to mount the bow light and probably replace the bulb then hook up the speakers and reinstall the side panels to make a clean look. 

I am going to be starting the removable live well next.


----------



## akboats (Apr 11, 2018)

That boat looks great man. One day Ima do this. How the removable livewell come out?


----------

